# Things that help me



## yoo13 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Like many people on this forum, I've been suffering for 3 years of fecal body odor.

My symptoms are :

- Wet anus feeling

- A smell that I can't smell but other people can (but not my parents) like a lot of people here. The smell got apparently worse when I get stress/ tensed.

- Sometimes a weird feeling around my butt but difficult to explain.

For the people looking for relief I can tell you the things that work for me, not a cure but you could manage the symptoms :

- Garlic Enemas works really good for me. I've been travelling in train and cars for hours with friends and strangers and never got any reaction from anyone if I do an enema. So i strongly suggest you to have a try.

- Gluten free. Gluten really makes me smell awfully bad. So I cut all gluten products.

- Reduced Sugar

- Apply Etiaxil on your anus after shower. It's an anti perspirant and you won't have the wet anus feeling with it normally.

It's really weird that enemas stop the smell, maybe it is because bad toxins or bacteria are based in the colon and garlic properties (antifungal) suppress bad bacteria ... But the thing is that many people have illness like candida or other bacterias and don't smell at all. I suspect that we have physical deficiency and also gut / colon disorders. I still can't say why most of us don't smell it and our relatives either but almost every other person can.

I have a MRI next monday so i will see if I get any physical issues like prolapse after the test.

If you do have information, please do share with us.

I see too often threads with hundreds of views and no answer... What a pity.

Wish you all the best


----------

